# 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors



## 77midget (Jan 22, 2007)

hello all,
I have a 2004 treg w/ the v6 and my engine light has come on. I got the code pulled and it is reporting bad o2 sensors (the top ones). Having never done them in the treg before, I was wondering how difficult they are to do/reach/get to? 
any info would be appreciated!
thx


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (77midget)*

Pretty easy to do, just need the right tools. There covered 5yr 50k miles vw warranty.
You most likely need catalytic converters. I have already replaced them on 2 04 v6's and seen 3 others replaced in the shop in the past 6months. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif thats 7yr 70k emissions warranty though







good thing, there 1600.00


----------



## 77midget (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (Slimjimmn)*

Would the cats go that quick? Only have about 57k on the thing!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (77midget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *77midget* »_Would the cats go that quick? Only have about 57k on the thing!

You have bad gas in Boston. I think it is all those beans.


----------



## 77midget (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (spockcat)*

hehe. well, I would like to do the 02 sensors myself, but I am concerned that if I do that and then have it in for the cats, they are going to get difficult because I had done the sensors myself. Also, has anyone used the Bosch replacement sensors? I think the OEMs are bosch too, and it would be nice to save the $$-the OEM ones are over $100 each!


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (77midget)*

My engine light just came on. I have 61k on my 04. Thanks for the info on the cats. I'll be checking it out at the dealer next week.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (77midget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *77midget* »_Would the cats go that quick? Only have about 57k on the thing!

Just out of curiosity, do/did you always use premium (91 octane or higher) gas?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (vwincident)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwincident* »_My engine light just came on. I have 61k on my 04. Thanks for the info on the cats. I'll be checking it out at the dealer next week. 

Same question:
Just out of curiosity, do/did you always use premium (91 octane or higher) gas?


----------



## 77midget (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (henna gaijin)*

Yep. (mine is the 57k one). 
I have called a couple places (local and online) and they are saying that you cannot even get the OEM ones from anyone except VW, and VW quotes $177/each.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (77midget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *77midget* »_Yep. (mine is the 57k one). 
I have called a couple places (local and online) and they are saying that you cannot even get the OEM ones from anyone except VW, and VW quotes $177/each.

I assume that's "yep" to high octane gas?
Good to know, thanks.
BTW, you can purchase the front O2 sensor from 1stVWParts for $122.72
HTH

Part#:022906262BE $122.72


----------



## 77midget (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (henna gaijin)*

Yep to high octane it was....and I ended up finding 1stVW after my last post. That will save me a couple bucks, which is nice. I have no problem paying for the right part, but some places can really be off the deep end on some things.


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (henna gaijin)*

Me too...I always use/used high octane fuel.


----------



## 77midget (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (vwincident)*

Just bought them from 1stVW and the wrench head from ECStuning. Figure that if the car is still off, then I can take it in and get the cats done under warrantee. Don't plan on having the treg past 7/70 anyway, so I am covered there.


----------



## 77midget (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (77midget)*

OK-so I just finished putting the new o2 sensors in. Not too bad of a job, though you need to take the airbox cover and air intake assembly out in order to get at the clips. The o2 sensors from 1stVW were a perfect fit, identical to the originals, and the sensor came pre-prepped with high temp metallic thread compound. Very nice. 
How is the car? There is a definite difference! First, the hesitation and engine rough running is gone. I notice an increase in overall power-this is probably from the car now getting a better read on mixture and acting accordingly. Still rough in some patches, but I think that is due to the car still learning, as I have only taken it out for about 2 miles. This was more just shake-down to make sure that everything was functioning. once the wife gets home I will take it out and push it a little. 
Question- do I still need to go to VW to have the Engine Light reset, or will that clear itself out?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (77midget)*

Just go to a pep boys and they will erase for free








Also since you have a v6 its most likely you have a bad intake barrel, its most noticeable with the "rattle" noise between 3000-4600rpm. You can buy a new intake barrel and bushings for about 100.00 and it will smooth out the powerband and get rid of the annoying rattle on acceleration.


----------



## 77midget (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (Slimjimmn)*

Thx! I will check out the intake barrel as well. What is it that goes bad on them?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (77midget)*

the rubber bushings on the ends as well as the 5 plastic roller wheels on the barrel itsself.


----------



## 77midget (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (Slimjimmn)*

By this do you mean the air intake assembly going from the airbox to the manifold, including the MAF port?


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (vwincident)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwincident* »_Me too...I always use/used high octane fuel.

What is it with saying HIGH OCTANE and then quoting 91 ?? That's super low octane by all means. In europe 98 is normal octane, 100 and up is high octane. 95 is the lowest possible and is considered "budget fuel". You can't even get 91.
Go 100, then it's high octane


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (tutin)*

When I said high octane it's 91-93 where I live. Or perhaps "premium" would be the better word for it....




_Modified by vwincident at 10:50 AM 1-31-2007_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (tutin)*

Octane is calculated differently in the United States -- R + M / 2. High octane is ~ 91 to 93, depending on the altitude.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2004 v6 touareg-oxygen sensors (77midget)*

the intake barrel is inside the intake manifold. right where the runners go under the intake manifold. you unclip the back side from the vacuum valve on the back side of the intake manifold and remove the 2 t30 screws on the front and pull the barrel out. Any vw parts department would know about this because its a common inssue on the 12valve vr6 99+ engines,.


----------

